# Hi folks. Could you tell me what kind of hat this is called please?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

it's kind of hard to make out from the pics, but if you're looking to buy one similar, I'd just try a range of searches on Ebay - Wide rim hat, large rim hat, wide cowboy hat, anything like that. Fingers crossed you find what you're looking for!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

It looks like a well used Amish hat.


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Perhaps one of these pages may help?

http://www.ehow.com/how_7706800_make-felt-brimmed-hat.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_5919671_make-floppy-scarecrow-hat.html


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

:lol: Sorry about that. Since I had no clue what kind of hats they were called, I figured it'd be easier just to take a pic with my phone of that screenshot. Thanks for the suggestions.



MissKiki said:


> It looks like a well used Amish hat.


This! Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like an old slouch hat made of felt. A slouch hat is wool felt and over years of use the brim would slouch down.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks again folks! I am looking for a hat cause I am thinking of being a scarecrow this year and think an Amish looking hat would be an important and scary thing to wear with it. Like the one the villian in the film "Secret Window" wore.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Here you go; http://jas-townsend.com/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=249


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Townsend is awesome to work with. That said...

http://www.hatsupply.com/woolfelts.htm

http://www.hatsupply.com/closeouts.htm


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Wonderful! Thank you for the links. I knew I could count on you folks.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks awesome! Only problem I have is this costume is a "One size fits most" costume and sadly I am not on the "most" list. 

I am a big guy. 6'4, 245. Although I am hoping to lose weight this season, but even if I lost the amount of weight I have in mind, I still could not fit into this. So, can you guys tell what kind of fabric is being used please? I figure I can get my own brown shirt, and rope, and mess them up, but I sure could use some help tracking down the style of shirt this is, and there's honestly no better team on the internet then you nice folks when it comes to tracking this type of stuff down.  One site describe the shirt as being a Rough hewn shirt, so I guess that's the best term to use when going on my Google search.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks similar to a peasant shirt. For fabric, probably go with a cotton made to look like linen or linen if you can find one cheap enough. The costume probably uses polyester that looks like linen. In the dark you could just as easily get away with a cotton broadcloth though. Muslin should work as well (saw that on a shirt at Amazon).

This source is not the cheapest, but it is the first that came to mind.
http://www.museumreplicas.com/c-46-shirts-tunics.aspx?pagenum=1

If you can sew or know someone who can there are a fair number of patterns that should work that any JoAnn or Hancock should carry.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, thank you. I am thinking that it may be easier to copy the shirt if I can get someone to sew. I have either a few friends or my lovely Mother who enjoys Halloween too.  I could even make the shirt out of burlap and ask (very nicley of course) to make me a shirt to complete the costume. That is one of the many fun things about Halloween - You can get very creative.


----------

